# MonStar's Journal: Getting Back On Track!



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

I am finally going to get serious and stop f*cking around. This is honestly getting completely *out of control*. And I am so f*cking sick of all this bullsh*t. Binging, and starting another journal, changing my training routine around, etc. I am sick and tired of this repeated negative cycle of events. 

It's about time I stop f*cking around with this immature petty bullsh*t and get on the right track!  

I used this guy today as motivation, he went from a solid 205 lbs. to a solid 220 lbs. and looks better than ever. Eating clean and training hard, that simple. I, on the other hand, sit around binging and then starving myself and changing programs and diets every other day. Letting people just pass me right on by. It's f*cking ridiculous. I need to STOP with this crap, cut out the sugar and alcohol, triple my water intake, and get a *minimum* of 7 hours sleep each night.  No more f*cking around! 

Keeping it simple, clean diet and training hard and heavy. Nothing new.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

I am going to start doing progress pictures every single month from now on as well, no matter what. Here I am today at a flabby 238 lbs. Flabbier than I have been in over a year.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand why this stuff is so hard for you???  You appear to be very driven and dedicated.  I don't understand why you fall off the wagon so easily and so frequently??


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, and am not trying to be negative, but have you ever considered therapy of some sort?


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

*Patrick:* I have NO IDEA man! I can't f*cking figure it out to save my life. I think it's just BED (Binge Eating Disorder) in combination with OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). I mean I know that I have a problem with both. And for a while I was doing well at just putting aside my urge to binge. But now I am back into that horrible swing of binging and changing my program over and over and over again. I am going to try and stick it out with this one man. I mean I WANT to change, I hate doing this stupid a*s cycle over and over again. 

*aggies1ut:* I have considered it, yes. But when I actually decide to go ahead and start therapy my binging ends up getting a lot better. So I end up telling myself this is the last time, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

Friday; 12-10-2004


Training:

*Support Rows*
3 sets of 6 with 255
2 sets of 3 with 300

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
5 sets of 5 with 230

*Nautilus Pullovers*
3 sets of 7 with 280

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 12 with 170

Nice back workout today, seemed to hit my lats pretty damn hard. Trying to steadily increase my workout volume since I am trying to drop some flab. I am thinking about doing another M1T cycle as well. Especially after seeing how much size this guy at my gym has put on.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 3:* tuna salad sandwich, chicken noodle soup
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken sandwich, side salad + vinegarette dressing
*Meal 5:* grilled chicken + cheese sub, side salad + honey mustard dressing 
*Meal 6:* whey protein + 1% milk


Sleep: 6 hours.  Breaking this 6-hour habit and I am going to focus on 7-8 hours every night.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I am having deja vu


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2004)

Lifting numbers look good--whats a support row btw?  I have one at my Y, but you put plates on it and like lay your chest down on it so your at a 60 degree angle or so, then grab a t-bar that is attached to the bottom of the machine.  If i go too heavy, i find myself pulling myself up off the padding and as i get straighter up, I am able to pull the weight up.  I wasnt sure if it was the same thing you were using.

Don't worry about the diet problems.  Just do what most everyone else is doing, like getting everything out of your system, then getting serious on jan 1st.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2004)

This looks just like the last post?

Anyhow, what works for me, is eventually you have to stop bitching and JUST DO IT.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2004)

^^^What he said.  I'm starting to think you just crave the attention.


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

yep , do it man . Youre not that bad, you got a good solid built , you just need to eat right like you said and it will get back on track. Just tell anyone of us if you need some support. Id be glad to motivate you anything , take it from me , Im in the same wagon as you are ... Ive been eating clean for months , but it hasnt always been that way. So if you need some word of encouragement , Ill be glad to help bro. So this time , do it till the end !

For the water , just have a bottle of water in hands at all time, and youll get in a good 5-6 liters a day.  Thats what I do , I fill it up where ever I am and I drink till my bladder explodes , lol.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2004)

My thinking is Mike, that new threads aren't doing the trick, so why not just stick to one, kind of like owning up to it? I have considered doing new ones also but I want to be able to look back easily, and frankly my own diet has also been shit for some time.

The solution? For me, stop thinking about it, stop whining about it, and JUST DO IT. Because I should be further along by now, and stagnation sucks!

Good luck!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ^^^What he said.  I'm starting to think you just crave the attention.


Ah, c'mon guys... I'm trying to PO Mike a bit, so maybe he'll see the light.  One journal, and a decent diet with some cheats.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

Mike, it is my suggestion that you don't play with your hormones any more until you can get your binging under control.  High levels of testosterone are associated with greater appetite, or so I have read on these forums.

Also, if you are looking for a way to boost your metabolism without cardio, then you may want to consider some circuit callisthenics like I have been doing.  I seem to recall reading that you hate cardio.  I find this far more enjoyable, and it requires more intensity in shorter bursts, similar to resistance training.

Oh, and I know I say this everytime, but post it if you binge this time.  You're not starting from a clean slate just because you change journals.  Remember that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 11, 2004)

*Jake:* Yeah, most people are having it too. I really need to keep this one and stop annoying everyone here at IM. 

*BigDyl:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, always nice to see new faces here in my journal. I am going to try and just keep my diet relatively clean, that's all. Not even perfect, because I know that's never going to happen. Here are the support rows that I am talking about: 







That's not the exact machine, but it's pretty close. Chest and sternum are pressed against the apparatus so you can't cheat. Great at hitting the lats. I used an underhand grip, however. 

*Mudge:* Thanks for the inspirational posts bro. I agree, I have to stop f*cking around, and talking and talking and talking about it and just doing it. I think if I can make it 7 days with one journal I'll keep it. But after a day or two I always throw it away. I have no idea why. I am going to focus this time and not let my stupid cravings get the best of me, etc. 

*JerseyDevil:* I think negative motivation or whatever you call it is what I might need at this point. I mean it seems like nothing else is working---so I am willing to try anything. I don't want to have to see a therapist because I can't control my own godd*mn eating.  

*simbh:* Thanks for stopping by, again it's great to see new faces here in my journal. I am going to stop f*cking around completely get back on track. There is no reason why I should be slacking off like this. I mean I am flabbier now than I have ever been before. That's absurd, I am not going to let myself go any longer. 

BTW, about my water intake. I am basically going to stop carbonated drinks completely, at first. I want to eventually switch completely over to all water---but for now I am just cutting out carbonated drinks and doing Crystal Light, etc. 

*CowPimp:* You're right, I absolutely HATE cardio, 100%. There is nothing that I hate more than sitting on a damn treadmill or stationary bike. Instead of cardio if you notice I increase my training frequency to nearly every single day. That way my metabolism is always getting somewhat boosted by the resistance training so frequently. 

The reason that I start a new journal after I binge is because for whatever reason that's almost my excuse or way of telling myself "it's okay to binge." I go into this whole mindset "well starting tomorrow I am going to be strict so I better enjoy this last night." Really immature way of thinking, I know.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> The reason that I start a new journal after I binge is because for whatever reason that's almost my excuse or way of telling myself "it's okay to binge." I go into this whole mindset "well starting tomorrow I am going to be strict so I better enjoy this last night." Really immature way of thinking, I know.



Hey at least you know 'why' you are doing it, now you just have to try to break the cycle.
Good morning babe.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 11, 2004)

*BritChick:* Good morning, thanks for stopping by. Yeah I do completely realize the problem, and I just want to overcome it, that's all.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 11, 2004)

Saturday; 12-11-2004


Training:

*Seated DB Presses*
3 sets of 5 with the 90's
2 sets of 9 with the 75's

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Upright Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 165

*DB Shrugs*
3 sets of 9 with the 100's 

Good workout this morning I think, I was a little bit foggy-minded in the gym today. Hit shoulders pretty hard. I guess because I didn't have any stimulants or food in my before I went to the gym. Oh well. Decent workout, regardless.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:* turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
*Meal 3:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* 2 chicken breasts, cheese potatoes
*Meal 5:* tuna salad wrap
*Meal 6:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 7:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 8:* whey protein + 2% milk


Sleep: 7 hours. Better, but still I would like 7+ every single night, without fail.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Thats what life is all about, finding what works for you and how to overcome those things you would like to defeat.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 11, 2004)

There's just something about this journal that makes me believe it's going to be the "one" 

GL Bud

p.s Learn to enjoy life more....it will make EVERYTHING easier. You seem to be very overly critical of yourself. For example, you always say "i think i had a good workout". I dont think I have ever seen you definitively say you've had a great or even good WO. Your never good enough attitude, i think is what leads you to binging and whatever else is ails you. Whether that be an accompanying depression or whatever. You seem like a very good person Mike, so start to face your problems before they get worse. Good luck with everything bro, I am hard on myself too but you gotta step back and look at the whole picture sometimes. 

Tyler


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

I am self deprecating like that as well, and it can be a negative influence. Have to balance things carefully.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 11, 2004)

*Mudge:* I think that I basically just need to break all of my bad habits, I mean honestly I think that I just have some negative habits that are tearing away at me. Bottom line, the binging has to stop, and the repeated journals have to stop. This is getting out of control.  

*Tyler:* Thank you for your support, bud. Means a lot. I am definitely like Mudge said very hard on myself. Even if I slip up and cheat at all I feel like I just have to binge because I feel so bad about even slightly cheating on my diet. I can't eat just a scoop of ice-cream or a piece of cake. I have to go crazy and eat the entire thing. Basically because I feel like I am letting myself down in a way. I am going to try and like you said though, look at the big picture.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

My cheats used to be a medium pizza OR 1/2 gallon of ice cream, once a week 

I remember we talked about Taco Bell before. Any avoidance of shopping markets or fast food is a neccessity when trying to eat clean for me. I will buy my food ahead of time and always at a bulk food store, never a regular grocer where they have junk left and right.

Also, missing meals is a big problem for me, because thats when I get those cravings.


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2004)

Mike, you have a training partner? or someone you can exchange meals with?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> The reason that I start a new journal after I binge is because for whatever reason that's almost my excuse or way of telling myself "it's okay to binge." I go into this whole mindset "well starting tomorrow I am going to be strict so I better enjoy this last night." Really immature way of thinking, I know.


I agree with BritChick (without the good morning babe reference  ).  With this statement you are conceding to the problem, and that is a great start.  

I'm wondering if you are too hard on yourself.  You look great, lift awesome (real) weights, and played the high profile tailback position in high school football.  Most guys would be envious including me.  Maybe you are just not meant to be 5% bf, read a 'pure' bodybuilder.  You know what I'm saying?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 11, 2004)

Your the man. Do it. No excuses. No compromise.  Get up every day at the same time, and go to bed the same time.

Have a set schedule and DO IT.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 12, 2004)

*Mudge:* I completely agree with what you said about missing meals, bud. I mean every single time I miss a meal I end up craving something that is completely off-limits so to speak. I am thinking about allowing myself to cheat once every 5-7 days or so. But I am not sure what, that's the only problem. And the other problem is that when I start to pig out, I end up going all out and stuffing myself until I feel like I am going to puke. So I do need to come up with something, I am just not sure what at this point. 

*sara:* Nope, no training parter, I have always preferred training alone. 

*JerseyDevil:* Very inspirational post, bro. I agree that I am extremely hard on myself. I just can't help myself for whatever reason. I end up overthinking every scenario and finding the worst possible outcome, if that makes any sense. I think I just need to work on seeing everything more positive. For example right now I am broke as a joke, but it could definitely be worse, etc. 

*camarosuper6:* My schedule man is just something that I need to really focus on. I end up working until 10 or 11 o'clock at night and then go out with my girlfriend afterwards, and don't get to sleep until 3 or 4 in the morning. It's just a horrible pattern. I need to focus on getting to sleep around 2 o'clock every night. That would give me a solid 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 12, 2004)

Sunday; 12-12-2004


Training:

*CG Preacher Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 105

*Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 115

*Reverse Curls*
3 sets of 9 with 85

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 9 with the 40's

Good workout this morning I think, didn't have time to go to the gym so I worked out in my basement. Went up 10 lbs. on preachers and skulls with the same form/ROM as my last arm workout.  

Overall workout was definitely solid, no complaints at all. My lats are still sore though from hitting them a few days ago.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:* turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
*Meal 3:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* 3 breaded parmesan chicken breasts
*Meal 5:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Meal 6:* tuna salad pita
*Meal 7:* scrambled eggs
*Meal 8:* peanut butter


Sleep: 6.5 hours. Damnit, couldn't fall asleep last night.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice workout.   

But, damn, I can't do anything on 6.5 hours of sleep.  If I don't get at least 8, and take a short nap before I lift, I'm dead.  On the weekends i usually get 10, and I'm still tired if i don't take a nodos.


----------



## simbh (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats up bro. I can give you a little tip with sleep. When you want to fall asleep , try sticking in one position and just close your eyes. This usually works for me when I have trouble falling asleep. When I cant sleep , I have a tendency to move around a lot , and that doesnt help at all.

As for the meals , try to plan your stuff. I know it aint easy sometimes , but I work at a pizza place and my boss always offers me to make me a pizza each time I work. Even if I love pizza , I never eat some for 1 reason . I bring my lunch from home and I have every meal planned that I can eat at work. So , even if I see 50 pizzas in front of me , I dont feel the need to eat em cuz Im full anyways. 

Hope this helps dude. GL and dont be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> When you want to fall asleep , try sticking in one position and just close your eyes. This usually works for me when I have trouble falling asleep. When I cant sleep , I have a tendency to move around a lot , and that doesnt help at all.



Agreed, good trick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

I count reps to fall asleep, LOL.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 14, 2004)

*BigDyl:* Agreed man, sleep makes a huge difference for me as well. Lately for some reason my schedule has been so f*cked up, that I am getting 6.5 hours sleep even when I can sleep in all day. 

*simbh:* Great post man, thanks for the advice about sleep. I am definitely going to try and put it to use. And about my diet, it's pretty much spontaneous for the most part. I never have any idea what I am going to eat. I try to on my days off from work, but it's still kind of tough. Thanks for the post.

*Mudge:* Yeah, I am going to give it a shot. 

*rock:* LOL, maybe I'll try that, too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 14, 2004)

Monday; 12-13-2004


Training:

Took a rest day today, which I don't know if I needed, but I was totally stressed out today about my girlfriend. Finally we broke up, thank God. Come to find out the girl is compulsively lying to me, just a shame I wasted my time. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* MRP + 2% milk
*Meal 2:* mixed nuts
*Meal 3:* tuna & cheese sandwich, apple
*Meal 4:* MRP bar
*Meal 5:* peanut butter 

Diet sucked today, I was stressed, not appetite.


Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

what was she lying about??


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 14, 2004)

*Patrick:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. She was randomly lying about stuff that doesn't matter at all. For example someone stopped in her work to say hi and she told me it was a female friend, when it was a guy friend. She is used to the posessive type of boyfriend I think, and trust/communication is everything to me.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2004)

I can understand, sorry to hear that man.   Usually people eat to make themselves  feel better, you must be the opposite, lol.  Man, peanut butter and mixed nuts are not meals.


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah , Ill say it again monstar , you gotta plan your meals better and eat more !

At least you havn't got on a eating junk food spree... Keep it up , and keep the moral up dude. 

If you are short in time for your meals. Try making a whole bunch of food on a sunday night so you have food to microweave for a few days. I dont know , like cook 4-5 chicken breast at the same time , so itll be quick to eat and youll be able to stick better to your diet. Its what I do , and it helps a lot.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 14, 2004)

*BigDyl:* Yeah man, I don't know what my problem is. When I get really stressed out I don't want to eat at all, I am all worried, etc. Normally, though, when I am somewhat bored I want to binge. Doesn't make much sense, I know. 

*simbh:* Yeah I should really get into the habit of a more regular bunch of meals. For some reason I always end up slacking off and don't feel like eating, etc. My appetite gets so affected by everything in my life, it's really ridiculous to be honest. If I get a little bit stressed about something my appetite goes down the tubes. Oh well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 14, 2004)

Tuesday; 12-14-2004


Training:

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 120's

*Incline BB Presses*
2 sets of 8 with 205
2 sets of 3 with 245

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with 180

*Decline DB Flyes*
2 sets of 10 with the 50's

Nice chest workout today, really blasted my pecs hard. Only was in the gym about 40 minutes I would say today. Went all out and went home. Just the way that I like to do things. Pecs got a great pump, by the way.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* tuna salad sandwich
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 3:* chicken salad sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + grapes
*Meal 5:* turkey & cheese melt, garden salad + honey mustard dressing


Sleep: 6.5 hours.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

Sounds like you were waiting to break up with that girl...  Either way, sorry about the failed relationship.  I'm sure you'll be back into the game in no time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 15, 2004)

*BritChick:* Hey there, nice to see that you're still reading! 

*CowPimp:* Well currently we're in the process of working things out. We'll see what happens. I am not sure how things are going to go at this point, honestly. I hope for the best, but I question certain things as well. Thanks for stopping by, bud.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Tuesday; 12-14-2004
> 
> 
> Training:
> ...






This seems pretty high volume--im curious, are these sets to failure?

I think I could do the same with at least 110's or 115's on the dumbells, can you still bench 350?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Come to find out the girl is compulsively lying to me, just a shame I wasted my time.



Well, these are all experiences we go through, we take the good and the bad...

Spontaneous diet, hmmmmm I know that diet


----------



## S.T. (Dec 15, 2004)

That's great that you are getting more serious with your workouts. I have a friend up at my gym who decided to stop hanging out with his usual crowd because they just weren't interested in doing anything good with themselves. He's added some size, since I first met him. Also, many of the guys at my gym want to go pro one day. One guy came pretty close, but ate some bad chicken on the day of his contest and got sick so he couldn't compete very well.   But definitely hang in there with your workouts. It does pay off in the end.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 15, 2004)

*BigDyl:* Hey bud, my sets are usually pretty close to failure. Sometimes to failure, but I try not to go to total muscular failure too often. I am not sure if I can still bench 350 to be honest. I know that I hit 350 for a single about 6 months ago I guess it is now. Back when I was training Westside style. Since then I haven't been training for strength at all. Thanks for stopping by, man.

*Mudge:* I agree man. Yeah, my diet is definitely too spontaneous, that's for sure, lol. 

*S.T.:* I am trying harder now than ever to get dedicated and focused with my training and eating. Trying to eliminate binging completely. No matter what it takes. I am at the point where I will pig out on clean food, sometimes. Just to get myself that overly "full" feeling. I just don't want to slip.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 15, 2004)

Wednesday; 12-15-2004


Training:

*T-Bar Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 340

*Nautilus Pullovers*
2 sets of 8 with 260
2 sets of 4 with 295

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 12 with 170

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 40's

Great workout tonight, really blasted the hell out of my lats, hard. Started off with ghetto style t-bar rows, blasted my midback and mid-traps hard. Moved onto some heavy pullovers and some BTN pulldowns. Nice sets. Then some bentover lateral raises. Overall my workout wasn't too shabby.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 2:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
*Meal 3:* tuna salad sandwich
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 5:* 2 low-fat stuffed chicken breasts, broccoli + cheese, rice
*Meal 6:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple


Sleep: 7.5 hours. Better.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

Things are getting off to a good start.  Keep kicking ass in the gym!


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 16, 2004)

*CowPimp:* Thanks bud, really appreciate it!


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 16, 2004)

Thursday; 12-16-2004


Training:

*ATF Squats*
4 sets of 4 with 315 

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 12 with 160

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
4 sets of 8 with 260

*Seated Calf Raises* 
4 sets of 12 with 195 

*Vertical Leg Raises*
3 sets of 12

Damn, I haven't trained my legs at all in the past couple of weeks or so. I totally forgot how exhausting it is. Those 4 sets of 4 in deep squats kicked my friggin' a*s. Overall workout was good, though.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 2:* chicken salad sandwich, apple 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken soft taco 
*Meal 5:* BBQ chicken pizza 
*Meal 6:* 1 quart of Won-Ton soup 
*Meal 7:* 1% milk

Diet was okay today, the BBQ chicken pizza that I had wasn't horrible for you, either. High in fat, but not too bad, it was 51g of protein, 99g of carbs, and 26g of fat. Could have been worse, IMO, not bad for pizza. The Won-Ton soup was just great!


Sleep: 7.5 hours, not bad at all.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Mike     How have you been?  Journal is looking good!!     I've never had the won-ton soup, just the won-ton's.  I'll have to try it next time I get Chinese! Have a good one!


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

Thats a fine diet Monstar (Ill just call you mike , seems better) . Its actually good , since you had a sort of cheat , but didn't go overboard like you say you did before. If you want a little trick for eating a pizza and taking out a bit of fat. Since the fat is in the cheese , what I do is I take a bunch of napkins or scott towel and I put it on the pizza and let them take out a good amount of fat. You'd be surprise how much fat you can avoid with that.

Keep it up mike , you're doing greeeeeeeeeeaaaaaatttttttt like tony the tiger says.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 17, 2004)

*Andrea:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by, appreciate it. Yeah won-ton soup is definitely something that I love! Probably not the best thing for you, but this time around I am just trying to steer clear of sugar and alcohol for now. Not trying to be too strict.

*simbh:* Yeah exactly man, that's what I am thinking. Slightly cheating here and there to avoid a binge, I don't have any problem with that at all for the time being. I am going to slowly bring some cheats into my diet, nothing too extreme, basically just to avoid going overboard and binging. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 17, 2004)

Friday; 12-17-2004


Training:

*CG Preacher Curls*
5 sets of 10 with 85

_Supersetted With:_

*Seated French Presses*
5 sets of 10 with 85

*Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 7 with 105

_Supersetted With:_

*Seated Hammer Curls*
4 sets of 7 with the 40's

Absolutely AWESOME workout tonight in my basement! Maybe I didn't set a bunch of PR's, but I really had one of the most intense workouts that I have had in the past couple of months, without a doubt. Blasted my arms like crazy. Great pump, etc. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* chicken wrap, apple
*Meal 2:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Meal 3:* MRP bar
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 5:* 1 glass of wine, salad, breadsticks, 2 garlic chicken breasts, garlic & herb pasta 
*Meal 6:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit


Sleep: 6.5 hours. Whatever.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 18, 2004)

Saturday; 12-18-2004


Training:

*Seated DB Presses*
3 sets of 6 with the 75's
2 sets of 4 with the 95's

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 9 with the 30's

*Upright Rows*
3 sets of 4 with 185
2 sets of 8 with 150

Good workout this morning, really hit the hell out of my shoulders, hard. Nice workout overall. Pretty intense, only lasted about 25 minutes. Started off with some shoulder presses, then seated laterals. Wow, DB lateral raises seated really hit my shoulders a lot harder! I guess because I can't cheat. Finished up with some upright rows.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* 3 pieces of baked of chicken, mashed potatoes
*Meal 4:* baked chicken, cream of corn, peas, rice 
*Meal 5:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 6:* peanut butter


Sleep: 8.5 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Seated DB Presses*
> 3 sets of 6 with the 75's
> 2 sets of 4 with the 95's




Damn!  4 reps with the 95's, awsome.    

If my damn left shoulder wasnt so much weaker i may be getting a couple of reps with the 85's.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 19, 2004)

*BigDyl:* Yeah man, hit 4 reps with the 95's, not too shabby. I feel pretty strong in overhead DB presses. Oddly enough, though, I feel weak as hell in overhead barbell presses. I have no idea why. Sorry to hear about your left shoulder bud, everyone has their weakpoints, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 19, 2004)

Sunday; 12-19-2004


Training:

*Support Rows* 
2 sets of 6 with 255
3 sets of 3 with 300

*BTN Cable Pulldowns* 
2 sets of 12 with 170
2 sets of 6 with 215

*CG Cable Rows* 
2 sets of 5 with 290
2 sets of 8 with 245

Good workout tonight, really beat my lats up pretty damn hard. No complaints here today at all. Got a bunch of comments on how I appear "larger" and "more defined" so that's always a good thing. Maybe because I haven't binged in over a week now, my next little goal is to go 2 weeks without a binge. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
*Meal 2:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 3:* MRP bar
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 5:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Meal 6:* trail mix
*Meal 7:* grilled chicken sandwich
*Meal 8:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 9:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 20, 2004)

Monday; 12-20-2004


Training:

Took a rest day today, didn't have time at all to go to the gym. Had a fun day with my girlfriend, we ended up going shopping at King of Prussia.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* tuna salad + crackers
*Meal 2:* MRP bar
*Meal 3:* tuna & cheese melt, chicken noodle soup
*Meal 4:* banana protein smoothie
*Meal 5:* spaghetti + ground beef, garlic bread
*Meal 6:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2004)

Good to see your keeping this journal going Mike!  Those are some big malls in King of Prussia huh?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 21, 2004)

Glad to see that you are sticking to this journal too Mike and keeping it all under control. Is this the same GF that you had before or a new one?? WHat are you hitting in the means of Calories, Fat Grams, Carbs and protein??


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 22, 2004)

*JerseyDevil:* Thanks for stopping by, bud. Yeah King of Prussia is huge man! One of the biggest malls I have ever seen, that's for sure. 

*I'm Trying:* Thanks for stopping by man, I binged last night like crazy! But I am still going to stick it out with this journal, that's for sure. I really want to hang in there with this one no matter what. I am trying to stop pigging out and then feeling like I am going to vommit afterwards. That's such a bad habit, I guess being a binge eater for so long. I always have that urge to eat and eat and eat until I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 22, 2004)

Tuesday; 12-21-2004


Training:

*Incline DB Presses*
4 sets of 5 with the 120's

*Flat DB Flyes*
2 sets of 8 with the 65's
2 sets of 5 with the 80's

*Swiss Ball DB Presses* 
3 sets of 7 with the 90's


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* tuna salad + crackers
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken soft taco

BINGED.  

After my 4th meal today I pigged out like crazy on tons of cookies, choclates, donuts, cake, pie, a double bacon cheeseburger, fries, soda, and just stuffed myself the rest of the night. I felt like sh*t afterwards, of course. 


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

> After my 4th meal today I pigged out like crazy on tons of cookies, choclates, donuts, cake, pie, a double bacon cheeseburger, fries, soda, and just stuffed myself the rest of the night. I felt like sh*t afterwards, of course



Now THAT'S a binge      Well done!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, I think this is the first time I've seen you post a binge in a journal.  It's not good that you binged, but it's good that you finally fessed up to it and didn't try to pretend things were okay by starting a new journal.  This is definitely a step in the right direciton.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah, it's not the end of the world.  You did it, its done, case closed.  Feeling guilty about is almost pointless, except, the guilt gives you the resolve to get back on the diet.  If you think about your nutritional intake as something restrictive, like a diet, then you liberate yourself when you binge.  So don't think about it like that.  Instead of having cheat meals, put some mayonaise on your sandwhich or oil on your turkey sub.  Plan to have cheat meals, because no one is perfect.  This way when you have one, you don't think twice about it.  You wake up, and have your bowl of delicious oatmeal and whey shake.  Consider the occasional cheat meal part of your eating routine.  Don't give up after you eat it!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

I wish I could eat like that


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 22, 2004)

*yellowmoomba:* Yeah man, I feel like I was restricting my sugars for too long, I just went nuts, lol.

*CowPimp:* Yeah I decided to keep this journal no matter what. I am sick and tired of starting all over again from square one. Instead I am just going to post everything in my journal whether its good or bad. Everyone makes mistakes, etc. 

*BigDyl:* The thing is that I already put mayo on my sandwiches, and everything like that. It's not like a eat an overly clean diet at all now. I mean I try and keep my sugar and alcohol intake low, but other than that, pretty much anything is fair game for me. I am in the process of trying to overcome an eating disorder. So restricting every little thing isn't the best idea, IMO.

*DD:* I can't afford to eat like that either, bud, trust me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 22, 2004)

Wednesday; 12-22-2004


Training:

*CG Preacher Curls* 
4 sets of 6 with 115

_Supersetted With:_

*Seated French Presses*
4 sets of 6 with 115

*Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 12 with 80

_Supersetted With:_

*Reverse Curls*
3 sets of 10 with 85

*Concentration Curls*
3 sets of 7 with the 40's

_Supersetted With:_

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 7 with the 40's

Nice arm workout today! Worked out with my brother who's home for college, really hit my arms extremely hard. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* tuna salad + crackers
*Meal 2:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 4:* cashews
*Meal 5:* baked chicken, rice
*Meal 6:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 7:* tuna & cheese melt

Wow, ate tuna 3 times today, lol. 


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice looking workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Great w/o as always and congrats on posting your binge Mike. That was a step in the right direction.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 23, 2004)

*DD:* Thanks bud, appreciate the feedback. I am trying to keep things pretty frequent, especially after my binge yesterday. By the way, I bumped up my dosage of sodium usinate from 200mg 2x per day to 300mg 2x per day. I am going to keep this dosage for a few days and see if I can tolerate the sides. I am also taking milk thistle, by the way, for liver support. 

*rock:* Thanks for the support man, I am going to start posting my binges from this point on, that's for sure. If I slip up, it's going in my journal no matter what.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 23, 2004)

what is sodium unsnic, and where can i get it?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *I'm Trying:* Thanks for stopping by man, I binged last night like crazy! But I am still going to stick it out with this journal, that's for sure. I really want to hang in there with this one no matter what. I am trying to stop pigging out and then feeling like I am going to vommit afterwards. That's such a bad habit, I guess being a binge eater for so long. I always have that urge to eat and eat and eat until I feel sick to my stomach.



Hey Mike, I'm not done with the book yet but you may want to look at ISBN 0 471 41464 6

It tries to get you to figure out why you do some of the things you do that are negative, and change them, and boost on the positives.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> what is sodium unsnic, and where can i get it?



Its a dieting product that can toast your liver, so read up on it first.

http://www.cjintnllabsupply.com/

Its not doing all that much for me, and I'm running far more than 400mg a day.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *DD:* Thanks bud, appreciate the feedback. I am trying to keep things pretty frequent, especially after my binge yesterday. By the way, I bumped up my dosage of sodium usinate from 200mg 2x per day to 300mg 2x per day. I am going to keep this dosage for a few days and see if I can tolerate the sides. I am also taking milk thistle, by the way, for liver support.



What sides are you getting? I got some heat here and there, but I've run now up to 800mg a day. I am going to start a gram a day and see how that goes, but so far honestly I'm dissapointed.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 23, 2004)

*BigDyl:* Sodium usinate is a fat-burner bud, close to DNP almost. If you Google search for it you'll find a lot more info than I can provide.

*Mudge:* The sodium usinate is working great for me, so far at least. I mean I am hot all day long. My body temperature is much much higher. I end up sweating like CRAZY when I would normally just sweat a little bit. During my workouts, I am drenched in sweat! Today during my leg workout I was completely soaked in sweat. Normally I just sweat a little bit, not much at all really.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 23, 2004)

Thursday; 12-23-2004


Training:

*SLDL*
2 sets of 2 with 515
2 sets of 5 with 405

*Hack Squats*
4 sets of 6 with 460

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 10 with 160

_Supersetted With:_ 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions* 
3 sets of 12 with 220 

*Seated Calf Raises*
4 sets of 12 with 195

Exhausting leg workout today! Damn, anymore I absolutely hate training legs. I am not sure why, because I used to look forward to it. Now I dread it, lol.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* MRP bar
*Meal 4:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 5:* tuna salad + crackers
*Meal 6:* 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges


Sleep: 5 hours.  Woke up for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

I swear dude I am totally immune to so much crap it just blows, I dont even want to laugh about it anymore but what the hey 

I think its T3 time for me. How many carbs do you take in? I am doing around 3k calories a day @ 240 pounds AM 242-243 PM, 250g carbs, and have not lost a single pound. I have lost a total of 1/4" off my waist, pathetic. I have gone through 65 caps so far aka 6.5 grams.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Mike,
Just wanted to say good job on keeping the journal, post binge!  Awesome strength with the SLDL.  Now that's what I call a strong back!  Keep up the great work.
-Dan


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Mudge, do you use cytomel?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Sick SLDLs man.  Just sick.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Mike.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice job sticking with the journal bud

Merry Ho Ho


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mudge, do you use cytomel?



Never have, only liquid or IP.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas and all that good stuff.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Monster!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 26, 2004)

*Mudge:* Sorry to hear that you're immune to it bud, for me it seems to be getting the job done. I have been pigging out on Christmas eve and then on Christmas day and wow, I don't feel like I have put on too much flab at all for whatever reason. 

*sftwrngnr:* Thanks for stopping by bud! I appreciate the feedback, yeah my SLDL's are pretty decent I guess. I felt pretty weak in them the other day for some reason. Usually 405 doesn't feel all that bad, but for some reason the other day 405 felt like 605, lol.

*Jake:* I have never taken Cytomel.  

*CowPimp:* Thanks bud! Merry Christmas. 

*BritChick:* Hey there, Merry Christmas, thanks for stopping by. 

*Arnie's left nu:* Thanks man, Merry Christmas.

*JerseyDevil:* Merry Christmas bro!

*BoneCrusher:* Thanks, Merry Christmas.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 26, 2004)

Friday; 12-24-2004


Training:

*Seated DB Presses*
2 sets of 5 with the 90's
2 sets of 8 with the 80's

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 10 with the 30's 

*BB Front Raises*
4 sets of 7 with 85

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 100's


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* peanut butter toast 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* tuna salad + crackers

PIGGED OUT. 

Christmas Eve I just really went nuts with all of the desserts and things of that nature. Whatever, it's only one time of the entire year that I really go crazy. I didn't necessarily binge---I just ate a lot of bad food. But oh well, nothing that I can do about it now.


Sleep: 6 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 26, 2004)

Saturday; 12-25-2004


Training: 

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I didn't go to the gym today at all. I was trying to convince myself to do arms in my basement but for some reason I just couldn't do it. After opening gifts and all that, I was just in the mood to sleep and eat, LOL. 

I exchanged gifts with my girlfriend Laura, which went really well. I ended up getting her a Coach purse and a floating heart necklace. 


Diet: 

SUCKED.  

I am not even going to bother posting my meals anymore. This is just ridiculous. Ended up completely eating a bunch of crap. Cookies, different pastries, and all that crap. Ate an entire turkey dinner at my house then went to my girlfriend's and ate a huge prime rib dinner with cheesecake, etc. 

I am going to get back on track tomorrow! I am not going to post my meals anymore, I just feel like it's getting too stressful and there's no point. I am just going to post how my diet was that day in my journal entry. What crap I ate, etc.


Sleep: 5 hours. My 12 year old sister woke me up to open presents, lol. Took a few naps throughout the day yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 26, 2004)

Sunday; 12-26-2004


Training: 

*CG Preacher Curls* 
2 sets of 5 with 115 
2 sets of 9 with 95

_Supersetted With:_

*Seated French Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 115
2 sets of 9 with 95 

*Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 12 with 80

_Supersetted With:_

*Reverse Preacher Curls*
3 sets of 10 with 75 

*Concentration Curls* 
2 sets of 15 with the 30's

_Supersetted With:_

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
2 sets of 15 with 30's


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* oatmeal + 2% milk + whey protein
*Meal 2:* tuna salad sandwich, mixed fruit
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole preworkout 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 4:* spring roll, spicy chicken + vegetables, chicken fried rice
*Meal 5:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 6:* peanut butter 

Ate some Chinese for my brother's birthday in meal 4 today, tried to keep it as clean as possible.


Sleep: 8 hours. Also took a nap today for a little while. So I am feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am not even going to bother posting my meals anymore. This is just ridiculous. [/list]



Hmm, easy to eat dirty when you aren't responsible for it   Just my thoughts.


----------



## simbh (Dec 26, 2004)

Mudge , you can be a pain in the ass when you want too ! 

But , listen to mudge , hes right , you should keep posting your meals , it will help you to keep track and also get the nice encouragements from the visitors of your journal


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2004)

Your eating absolute crap.  To beat that phase, you should continue to post your meal plans so assholes like me can criticize you.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 27, 2004)

*Mudge:* Absolutely agreed, bud. At first I thought that it was a good idea to not post my meals, but now I see why I should. It is easier to get away with something if you don't have to post it, you're absolutely right. Thanks for stopping by, bro. 

*simbh:* I completely agree man, Mudge made a great point. I really like when people are hard on me about me diet. It keeps me in line. 

*soxmuscle:* I'll tell you, man, that negative motivation or whatever it's called really works for me. I am sitting here thinking "he's f*cking right, my diet has been nothing but total sh*t lately, what the f*ck is my problem, I need to get my sh*t together."


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2004)

Well it wasn't being hard, but I know that when I stopped posting I started eating more crap   then I might not think of it so much when I bitched about my bodyfat, that they its my own doing coupled with my metabolism being what it is (I have a deskjob too).


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 27, 2004)

LOL, christmas is probably your safest excuse for eating bad.  My diet was so bad, it was equivilent to like 213894987 cheat meals.    

Btw Late merry x-mas everyone.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Be accountable to yourself.  If you really are serious about your dieting success, you will post your meals.

BTW.. Hi


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 27, 2004)

*Mudge:* This next job that I am about to get may very well be a desktop job, I am hoping that it's not, but I am going to have to adjust my diet accordingly if it is. We'll see. Thanks for stopping by, bud. 

*BigDyl:* Same here man, my diet on Christmas eve and Christmas day sucked bad. I was eating anything that I could get my hands on, honestly. No matter what it was. 

*camarosuper:* Hey man, I am going to keep posting my meals. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 27, 2004)

Monday; 12-27-2004


Training: 

*Support Rows*
2 sets of 4 with 300
2 sets of 8 with 210

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 6 with 230

*Nautilus Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with 260

*BTN Cable Pulldowns* 
2 sets of 10 with 185

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises* 
2 sets of 12 with the 35's


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* oatmeal + peanut butter + 2% milk + whey protein
*Meal 2:* MRP bar
*Meal 3:* MRP shake
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole preworkout 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 5:* tuna salad + crackers
*Meal 6:* garden salad + honey mustard, grilled chicken breast, broccoli + cheese, baked beans
*Meal 7:* grilled chicken breast + honey mustard, loaded baked potato


Sleep: 6.5 hours. Damnit, got home extremely late.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 27, 2004)

nice stuff monStar...no deads??


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I'll tell you, man, that negative motivation or whatever it's called really works for me. I am sitting here thinking "he's f*cking right, my diet has been nothing but total sh*t lately, what the f*ck is my problem, I need to get my sh*t together."


It's definitly got to be a reality check.  I love it when buddies tell me im getting "huge" and shit like that and im feeling all great and everything, but I love it more when I come to IM and I have guys as big as Mudge and Duncan and thinking how big of a pussy I am.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2004)

one more thing.  is it possible that you could post what your working out on that day...

?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I love it more when I come to IM and I have guys as big as Mudge and Duncan and thinking how big of a pussy I am.



You mean, little?   I have guys tell me the same thing sometimes but I dont consider myself that big. Compared to the average guy sure, but you know we look at things in a distorted way when we think 21 inch arms and 600 pound benches are "not bad." But I want to be healthy too, so there is not much further I will probably go.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 28, 2004)

*tenxyearsxgone:* Not on back day, I deadlift on leg day, bro. 

*soxmuscle:* Yeah, it is nice to be here at IM when you have guys that are so much stronger than you. I really like to use that as motivation. Mudge and Duncan are definitely 2 guys I like to try and compete with strength wise. I usually try and make it pretty obvious what I work that day, but I'll try and make it more clear. I split my bodyparts into:

- chest
- back
- legs
- shoulders
- arms

And train them in no specific order. So hopefully that will give you a better idea.  

*Mudge:* I completely agree with what you posted man, I want to be healthy as well---so there isn't much further I will go at all. Even though part of me wants to be back up around 235 lbs. where I was during my M1T, I am happier around 220-225 lbs. and a bit leaner. Just my personal preference.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 28, 2004)

Tuesday; 12-28-2004


Training: 

*Incline DB Presses*
4 sets of 10 with the 100's

*Decline BB Presses*
2 sets of 6 with 275
2 sets of 12 with 225

*Decline DB Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with the 55's

*Low-Cable Crossovers*
3 sets of 12 with 50


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* tuna salad sandwich 
*Meal 2:* banana
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole preworkout 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 4:* chicken salad sandwich
*Meal 5:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit
*Meal 6:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 7:* turkey & cheese panini, garden salad + balsamic dressing, 1 glass of wine


Sleep: 2 + 5 hours. Fell asleep at my girlfriend's, then I had to drive home. Also took a 1-hour nap this afternoon.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

I thought that you broke up?


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 28, 2004)

*Jake:* No, I thought so too at the time, just a miscommunication and we both jumped to conclusions. I look back now on how immature and stupid that whole episode was. We're closer now, and much happier. Thanks for reading, Jake.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Im always reading.  Glad you two got things worked out.  Im curious.. why dont you just stay the night there?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice workout.

It's funny, I can get 100 dumbells on incline press for 10 also.  But my barbell press does not go up easily.  It sucks.  Maybe my form is off or something.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 28, 2004)

*Jake:* She still lives with her parents, that's the only reason I don't spend the night there. Trust me, I would much rather spend the night there then leave at 3 or 4 in the morning. BTW, I attached a pic so now you can kind of put a face with the name. It's taken with my camera phone, so it's the greatest pic. 

*BigDyl:* Yeah my incline DB presses are pretty weak, I don't know why. My flat DB press and decline DB press strength is a little stronger---but still not as strong as I would like. Thanks for stopping by, bro.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Ba Donk A Donk.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, nice.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> BTW, I attached a pic so now you can kind of put a face with the name.



I think you pointed the camera at the wrong end 

 @ badonk a donk


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jake:* LOL. 

BTW, nice friggin' avatar! 

*BigDyl:* Thanks bud. 

*Mudge:* Nah man, that picture was taken from the right angle, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 29, 2004)

Wednesday; 12-29-2004


Training: 

*Seated Alternating DB Curls*
4 sets of 5 with the 55's

_Supersetted With:_

*Skullcrushers*
4 sets of 5 with 115

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 12 with the 40's

_Supersetted With:_

*One-Arm DB Preacher Curls*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Reverse Cable Curls*
2 sets of 10 with 140

_Supersetted With:_

*Cable Pressdowns* 
2 sets of 10 with 200 

Arms were pumped as hell today! Really surprised at how well my arms swelled up. Great workout. No complaints at all. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* chicken salad sandwich, banana
*Meal 2:* 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole preworkout 
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 4:* 1/2 tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 5:* turkey & cheese melt, chicken noodle soup, dried cranberry


Sleep: 6 hours. Also a short nap this afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2004)

I second the "nice badonk a donk" comments.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 30, 2004)

*soxmuscle:* LOL, thanks man. Yeah, her "badonka donk" is definitely hot.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 30, 2004)

Thursday; 12-30-2004


Training: 

Took a rest day today, because I have been going to the gym a lot lately without getting much sleep at all. Really not the best combination. Tomorrow I am driving down to Virginia Beach with my girlfriend, for New Year's. And Saturday and Sunday I am going to be training in a gym down there. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* peanut butter toast 
*Meal 2:* chicken salad sandwich
*Meal 3:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges 
*Meal 5:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, chicken noodle soup
*Meal 6:* peanut butter


Sleep: 6 hours. Took a 30-minute nap this afternoon, as well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 31, 2004)

Friday; 12-31-2004


Training: 

*Seated Machine Military Presses*
4 sets of 6 with 150

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 30's

_Supersetted With:_

*BB Front Raises*
3 sets of 6 with 75

*CG Cable Upright Rows*
3 sets of 10 with 80
2 sets of 6 with 120

Great workout today in my basement! I didn't have much time to go to the gym since I am leaving this afteroon for Virginia Beach. So I did a nice short intense shoulder workout in my basement. 


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* banana, 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:* MRP bar 
*Meal 3:* grilled chicken sandwich
*Meal 4:* oriental grilled chicken salad 
*Meal 5:* 2 BBQ chicken breasts, mixed vegetables, mashed potatoes

LOTS OF LIQUOR! 

It was New Year's and I was with my girlfriend, so I decided to have some champagne and some mixed drinks, along with some wine. I had about 3-4 drinks total, so nothing too extreme. I am going to be feeling this in the gym tomorrow though, lol.


Sleep: 6.5 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice workout man.  Those seated machine miltary presses seem a little low for your strength though.  Where you just doing a light day?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 1, 2005)

*BigDyl:* Hey man, actually the seated machine military presses were close to failure on every set. The Paramount machine that I have in my basement is EXTREMELY heavy, lol. If you look back at some of my arm workouts I was doing pressdowns with 70-80 lbs. Normally in the gym I can do 200 lbs., or whatever the stack holds. Thanks for stopping by though, bud.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 1, 2005)

Saturday; 1-1-2005


Training: 

*Hammer Strength Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 280 

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 7 with 160

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
3 sets of 12 with 100

*CG Cable Rows*
3 sets of 9 with 200 

Good workout today I think, I worked out today at Bally???s Total Fitness, here in Virginia Beach. Hit my back pretty damn hard, no complaints.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* whey protein + 2% milk, scrambled eggs, whole-wheat toast, grits, brown sugar apples 
*Preworkout:* banana, 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein 
*Meal 3:* turkey & cheese sandwich 
*Meal 4:* MRP bar
*Meal 5:* tuna salad sandwich, wedding soup 
*Meal 6:* 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 7:* low-fat turkey chili


Sleep: 6 hours? Went out last night with my girlfriend and I???m not sure how much sleep I got. Something close to 6-7 hours, I think.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

Interesting workout--at bally's?

I'm suprised they even have enough weight for you there.   From everything I've heard they seem to be geared more twoards the lite weight.  


You say your in VA beach?  I thought you lived in DE?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2005)

He's on vacation.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Mike, I just wanted to congratulate you on keeping this journal for 5 pages.  I'm not trying to be a smartass either.  Honestly, I'm glad to see you sticking with it.


----------



## simbh (Jan 2, 2005)

What up mike ... Glad to see its going pretty good for you . This time seems to be the good one (journal) for you. Keep it up for the new year


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 2, 2005)

*BigDyl:* Hey man, I came down to VA with my girlfriend to visit my grandparents, and for New Year's. Bally's is definitely an all-around fitness center bud, I wouldn't say that it's geared to lightweights. There was a guy in Bally's yesterday who I would compare to Ronnie Coleman. Probably 5'10"-5'11" and and pushing 350+ lbs. 

*soxmuscle:* Thanks for stopping by, and you're right, I am on vacation.

*CowPimp:* Thanks for the support bud, I appreciate it. 

*simbh:* Thanks for the support. I am going to concentrate more in 2005 on keeping my diet clean, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 2, 2005)

Sunday; 1-2-2005


Training: 

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 120's

*Incline BB Presses*
2 sets of 12 with 185

*Seated Machine Chest Presses*
3 sets of 8 with 180

_Supersetted With:_

*Machine Pec-Deck Flyes*
3 sets of 7 with 150

Good workout today I think, unfortunately I didn't get to workout at Bally's because they decided to be a bunch of a*ses about my guest pass. I had a quick intense workout at a local recreation center. Not too bad, considering that I had a very limited amount of equipment.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* chicken lettuce wraps, kung pao chicken + brown rice 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 3:* 

This afternoon for my first meal today I went to P.F. Chang's with my grandparents and girlfriend---which was great. Supposedly the "kung pao" chicken alone, without the brown rice, was 900 calories, 81g protein, 38g carbs, and 47g of fat. But then again the chicken came with tons of peanuts which I didn't eat any of. So I think I avoided a lot of the fat, which was good.


Sleep: 8 hours.


----------

